# Weird problem at install (extended partition)



## raied (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello,

Sorry if the question is in the wrong place..
I want install FreeBSD beside Windows 7 and Slackware 14.1. I've download FreeBSD-10.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick. Everything is OK till the hard disk partition. I can't create or modify or delete the free space in my HD. Also I tried to create FreeBSD partition but I can't install FreeBSD on it because I can't modify it and add /.
Also I get this error:


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2015)

You cannot install FreeBSD in an "extended" partition, it has to be a primary.


----------



## raied (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh.
Thanks man. I will give it try...


----------

